# Bottle-digging in Alaska



## DanielinAk (Jun 18, 2017)

Did a little digging
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botlguy (Jun 19, 2017)

All pretty common here in the lower 48 but considering the location and potential I would be happy to dig anything there. Keep the reports coming.
Jim S.


----------



## DanielinAk (Jun 19, 2017)

botlguy said:


> All pretty common here in the lower 48 but considering the location and potential I would be happy to dig anything there. Keep the reports coming.
> Jim S.



Yep  I'm sure they are common down there. After all my area wasnt settled until 1901 and for me to find bottles from 1890's to 1920 I think I'm doing good. But I gotta dig these slick Export beers because you never know if it'll be a rare Alaska Med or Hutch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 19, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## DanielinAk (Jun 19, 2017)

iggyworf said:


> Very cool!



Thanks brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 19, 2017)

The one beer bottle on far left of pic looks like it could of been a Budweiser, prepro, missing it's label if not embossed. Yeah, you never know when you'll dig a rare Alaskan Hutch bottle. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## DanielinAk (Jun 19, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> The one beer bottle on far left of pic looks like it could of been a Budweiser, prepro, missing it's label if not embossed. Yeah, you never know when you'll dig a rare Alaskan Hutch bottle. Good Luck. LEON.



All these slick Export Beer bottles I find  never gave a Label dog gone it. Far left bottle is from 1906


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 19, 2017)

Cool, I always like to see what sort of bottles people find in more remote areas of the world.  Looks pretty much exactly like the sort of stuff I used to get in southern British Columbia, which makes sense I suppose.

Also, what on earth is going on in that first picture?  The bottle must be broken in the back, right?  It's a strange optical illusion, looks like one of those impossible pictures.


----------



## DanielinAk (Jun 19, 2017)

CanadianBottles said:


> Cool, I always like to see what sort of bottles people find in more remote areas of the world.  Looks pretty much exactly like the sort of stuff I used to get in southern British Columbia, which makes sense I suppose.
> 
> Also, what on earth is going on in that first picture?  The bottle must be broken in the back, right?  It's a strange optical illusion, looks like one of those impossible pictures.



Yes sir, the bottle in the first photo is broken. It was laying on top of the ground  and it was so pink it blew my mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

